
Toxnic: Hate Free Internet - fa7pdn
https://faizanahmad.tech/toxnic/
======
fa7pdn
Developer of the browser extension here. Please ask any questions you may
have.

I have been working on this extension for over a month. There is hardly a day
when I don't come across toxic content on social media. Some days when I am
down, I don't want to see such type of content, hence the development of this
extension. I hope the community here will like the idea. If that's the case, I
will work on improving the machine learning models and developing it for
chrome and mobiles. The last thing - the goal of the extension isn't to
suppress freedom of speech for everyone. It is to have the ability to be able
to control the type of content you 'want' to consume.

The code of the extension is open source at:
[https://github.com/faizann24/toxnic](https://github.com/faizann24/toxnic)

